# GSD Puppy Ears Still not up, getting nervous



## Dawn DeLarge (Nov 8, 2018)

Hey everyone. I'm new to this forum and I have plenty experience with the GSD breed, but I have a male pup who will be 5 months old on 11/15/2018 and his ears are still not up. They losely go up, sometimes form a teepee, then flop back down. I know he is still in his teething stage and I did plenty of research on his pedigree before purchasing him. I guess I'm nervous because he is going to be used as my Sire and the last thing I want is not being able to stud him because of his ears. There is no way to know if they were damaged when he was with his breeder as a pup, or if they are from genetics. I know I'm probably digging too much into this, but I love him so much and he has a super temperament. Any info to calm my worries would be appreciated. I've included some pics of him, to see what y'all think. I forgot to mention, they are up when he is running around, but fall back down when he is done. (he is the boy in the middle within the group pic, you san see one ear up.)


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

You should wait until all teeth are in. If the ear has been up at all during the 5 months I would believe it will be up after teething is over.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Not a problem. We have had 2 dogs that had floppy ears until they were 9 months old. Someone else here had a dog take a year for ears to stand. As Malibu said, if they have been up before, they will come up again.

Relax and enjoy your pup.


----------



## gsdworld7 (Nov 3, 2018)

Oh my, your dog is gorgeous!! Congratulations! Just enjoy his floppy cute ears while you can!!


----------



## Dawn DeLarge (Nov 8, 2018)

Thank you, and yes I am enjoying his goofy ears. But it is a very stressful feeling and ugg it gets me so amped


----------



## kayek9 (Aug 27, 2002)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Dawn DeLarge (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi, no PM received.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

He’s five months old - still a baby!! Enjoy and love him no matter what his ears look like! He’s a beauty and still has PLENTY of time!


----------



## Dawn DeLarge (Nov 8, 2018)

atomic said:


> He’s five months old - still a baby!! Enjoy and love him no matter what his ears look like! He’s a beauty and still has PLENTY of time!


 I have been doing a lot of reading on this matter and I've seen more than once that if the ears are not up by 5 months old to start think about assisting them along. I know he is still teething, one of his baby canines is still logged in his mouth with the adult tooth growing right along next to it. Of the 8 years I've been breeding Shepherds I have never come across this problem before so this is why I'm biting my nails. I do love him, and I don't care about the ears, he is a stud dog and if there is a genetic fault in his lines he will not be used as a stud and I don't want that.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Why would anyone breed a GSD that requires "assistance" in order for the ears to stand? Even if you are successful in getting them to stand, ear weakness is a genetic trait isn't it?


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Not only that but... how do you know a dog is stud material as a young pup? Don’t they need to be challenged via competition and show longevity in health?


----------



## ramirezame (Nov 18, 2018)

I just want to know if my puppy’s eats are too small ? He’s pure bred


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

ramirezame said:


> I just want to know if my puppy’s eats are too small ? He’s pure bred


Your puppy's ears are fine! For future reference, it's best to start your own thread for asking questions about your puppy...just pick the forum that best describes your question and click on the button in the upper left hand quadrant that says "start a new thread". You'll get better responses to your questions that way! Welcome to the forum!


----------

